# Rides around Kissimmee FL



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I've decided on rather short notice to spend next weekend in Kissimmee and am wondering whether anyone can direct me to local club rides. Are there bike shops in the area that sponsor weekend rides? Anything up to a century would be splendid, any pace short of a pro team would, too.

T
I
A.


----------



## IamSimplyRed (Oct 5, 2011)

The horrible hundred in winter garden is 11/20, not sure if that is the weekend you will be in central FL


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Nope. I'm there this weekend. Soloed 93 mi this morning, lol.


----------

